# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  laptop mini Asus Eee PC 4G Surf

## IOANNIS

μου πουλαει ενας ενα λαπτοπ, mini Asus Eee PC 4G Surf, καινουργιο 150ευρω. εψαξα στο ιντερνετ και βλεπω οτι δεν εχει πολυ καλα χαρακτηριστικα. εγω προσωπικα τον θελω μονο για ιντερνετ! τι λετε? αξιζει η οχι? πολλα ειναι τα 150 ευρω? μεχρι ποσα αξιζει να δωσω για αυτον τον υπολογιστη?

----------


## Leonardo

Τα χαρακτηριστηκα του τα ειδες??Μηπως εχει καποια βλάβη και θελει να στο πουλησει.Να ξες πριν καθε αγορα μεταχειρησμενων να ελεγχεις το προιον..  Βεβαια υπαρχουν και πιο καλα μηχανηματα τα οποια εχουν καλυτερες δυνατοτητες και δεν αξιζουν και πολλα.. Μπορεις να βρεις και εδω στο site μας αλλα laptops...Μην βιαστεις να το παρεις , ψαξε , βρες , ενημερωσου και μετα θα καταληξεις σε αφτο που σε ικανοποιει...

----------


## Nemmesis

εγω ουτε για πασιεντζες δεν θα το επερνα αυτο...

----------


## Xarry

Για ιντερνετ και κατεβαστηρι ειναι πολυ καλο. Αλλα ως εκει.

----------


## lynx

δεν νομιζω να μπορεις να κανεις ανετο surf με αυτο...  :Unsure: 
θα πρεπει να κανεις scroll ολη την ωρα προς ολες τις κατευθυνσεις

δες και αυτο το review...

http://www.laptopmag.com/review/lapt...c-4g-surf.aspx

----------


## dikos

Έχω ένα *Asus Eee PC 900* είχε μέσα όταν το αγόρασα XP και δεν μπορώ να πώ ότι σερνότανε, χειρότερα, το είχα για πέταμα, όσπου μια μέρα το πήρε ένας φίλος μου και έβαλε μέσα τα win 7, το μηχανάκι ΠΕΤΑΕΙ  :W00t:

----------


## Xarry

> Έχω ένα *Asus Eee PC 900* είχε μέσα όταν το αγόρασα XP και δεν μπορώ να πώ ότι σερνότανε, χειρότερα, το είχα για πέταμα, όσπου μια μέρα το πήρε ένας φίλος μου και έβαλε μέσα τα win 7, το μηχανάκι ΠΕΤΑΕΙ



Ειδικα αμα βαλεις "πειραγμενα" (δηλαδη ελαφρωμενα) windows θα πεταει ακομα πιο πολυ!

----------


## IOANNIS

σας ευχαριστω ολους για τισ τοσο γρηγορες απαντησεις!!  :Smile: 
απο οτι μου δωσατε να καταλαβω απο τα λεγομενα σας, το πολυ μεχρι 100 ευρω πρεπει να δωσω!!! 
εαν τον παρω τελικα, που θα βρω τα win 7??? ειναι ευκολο να τα κανω εγκατασταση?

----------


## Xarry

Αν ξερεις να κανεις φορματ ειναι παιχνιδακι.

----------


## The Professor

Να κανω μια ερωτηση εκτος θεματος ?

Πια ειναι η διαφορα μεταξυ Netbook και Notbook ( οεο ) ?

----------


## Xarry

Netbook ειναι νεος ορος και χρησιμοποιειται για τα μεχρι 12" φορητα που προοριζονται κυριως για εφαρμογες ιντερνετ εξου και το net. Νοtebook λεγονται επισης τα laptop.

----------


## IOANNIS

> Αν ξερεις να κανεις φορματ ειναι παιχνιδακι.



φορματ γενικα ξερω να κανω!!  :Smile:  ελπιζω να μην θελει τιποτα το ιδιαιτερο ο συγκεκριμενος υπολογιστης. παντως δεν μου ειπατε...  υπαρχει πιθανοτητα καποιος χρηστης να εχει ' ελαφρωμενα' win?  :Wink:

----------


## The Professor

Ευχαριστω για την γρυγορη απαντηση , δηλαδη ο χαρακτιρισμος Netbook ή αλλιως mini laptom αναφερετε στα μικρουλια και Notbook  στα ανω των 12' laptop! ok!

----------


## briko

αυτο το πραγμα δεν κανει ουτε για τα σκουπιδια!!!!!!!
δεν εχει δισκο ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ να βαλεις δισκο hdd
αυτο το πραγμα που εχει για δισκο ειναι μια καρτουλα μνημης που ειναι πιο αργη και απο την καθυστερηση

----------


## Xarry

Η μνημη SSD των 4γιγα που ειχει ομως αρκει για το λειτουργικο και επισης οι μνημες αυτες πανε σφαιρα.

----------


## briko

> Η μνημη SSD των 4γιγα που ειχει ομως αρκει για το λειτουργικο και επισης οι μνημες αυτες πανε σφαιρα.







> αυτο το πραγμα που εχει για δισκο ειναι μια καρτουλα μνημης που ειναι πιο αργη και απο την καθυστερηση



αν εχεις δουλεψει εστο και φορα με αυτα θα συμφωνουσες

----------


## Xarry

Δηλαδη λες οτι οι SSD ειναι πιο αργοι απο τους HDD;

----------


## briko

> Δηλαδη λες οτι οι SSD ειναι πιο αργοι απο τους HDD;



αυτο το πραγμα που εχει μεσα δεν εναι σαν αυτα τα SSD  που διαβαζεις με τις πολυ καλες προδιαγραφες και τις πολυ καλες ταχυτητες

----------


## KOKAR

τα netbook είναι χωρίς floppy και χωρίς Cdrom , άρα για να κάνεις format θα
πρέπει να έχεις ενα εξωτερικό cdrom usb

οι δίσκοι SSD πρώτης γενιάς ηταν *τα ζώα μου αργά* !
και το μονο θετικο που ειχαν ειναι την μικρη καταναλωση

Γιάννη ναι υπάρχει μια έκδοση των windows XP ελαφριά ειδικά για ΕeePc

----------


## Xarry

Nlite XP ειναι μια ελαφρωμενη εκδοση. Επισης παρεχεται η δυνατοτητα για boot απο usb δηλαδη φωρτωνεις τα win σε ενα φλασακι και μπουταρεις απο αυτο.

----------


## moutoulos

Εγώ πάλι δεν κατάλαβα αυτό:




> Έχω ένα *Asus Eee PC 900* είχε μέσα όταν το αγόρασα XP και δεν μπορώ να πώ ότι σερνότανε, χειρότερα, το είχα για πέταμα, όσπου μια μέρα το πήρε ένας φίλος μου και έβαλε μέσα τα win 7, το μηχανάκι ΠΕΤΑΕΙ

----------


## IOANNIS

και παλι ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες σας!! μετα απο οσα μου ειπατε, σημερα βρεθηκα με αυτον που ειχε τον λαπτοπ, και μετα απο ενα καφε και λιγο παζαρι, τον αγορασα με 100 ευρω!!! καλη τιμη μου φαινετε!!!  :Smile: 
συνδεσα τον υπολογιστη στον ιντερνετ, και κατα τα δικα μου δεδομενα και απαιτησεις, παει πολυ γρηγορα και ειναι μια χαρα!!!  :Smile: 
το μονο προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν γραφει ελληνικα, αλλα δεν μπορουμε να τα εχουμε και ολα.......

----------


## lynx

σερφαρεις ανετα? δεν σε προβληματιζει το σκρολαρισμα?! προκειμενου να δεις μια ιστοσελιδα?  :Unsure:

----------


## jim.ni

[



> Αρχικό μήνυμα από dikos  
> Έχω ένα Asus Eee PC 900 είχε μέσα όταν το αγόρασα XP και δεν μπορώ να πώ ότι σερνότανε, χειρότερα, το είχα για πέταμα, όσπου μια μέρα το πήρε ένας φίλος μου και έβαλε μέσα τα win 7, το μηχανάκι ΠΕΤΑΕΙ



QUOTE=moutoulos;337944]Εγώ πάλι δεν κατάλαβα αυτό:[/QUOTE]

αυτο το σενάριο δεν παίζει ούτε με σφαίρες  :Tongue2:

----------


## dikos

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από moutoulos
> 
> 
> Εγώ πάλι δεν κατάλαβα αυτό:
> 
> 
> 
> αυτο το σενάριο δεν παίζει ούτε με σφαίρες



    Έλα παιδιά, αυτό με ντροπιάζει σαν άνθρωπο… είμαι παλιό μέλος και αν κοιτάξετε λίγο τα πόστ που έχω κάνει στο παρελθόν μέσα σε αυτή τη σελίδα δεν νομίζω ότι θα δείτε να απαντώ σε κάτι που δεν γνωρίζω η να ποστάρω έτσι χωρίς λόγο.
  Δεν κατέθεσα απλά την άποψη μου για το θέμα κατέθεσα αυτό που έχω μπροστά μου.

----------


## IOANNIS

> σερφαρεις ανετα? δεν σε προβληματιζει το σκρολαρισμα?! προκειμενου να δεις μια ιστοσελιδα?



τι ειναι το σκρολαρισμα??

----------


## lynx

> τι ειναι το σκρολαρισμα??



ειναι η οριζοντια και κατακορυφη κυλιση που κανεις σε μια ιστοσελιδα με το mouse σου..

----------


## moutoulos

> Έλα παιδιά, αυτό με ντροπιάζει σαν άνθρωπο… είμαι παλιό μέλος και αν κοιτάξετε λίγο τα πόστ που έχω κάνει στο παρελθόν μέσα σε αυτή τη σελίδα δεν νομίζω ότι θα δείτε να απαντώ σε κάτι που δεν γνωρίζω η να ποστάρω έτσι χωρίς λόγο.
>   Δεν κατέθεσα απλά την άποψη μου για το θέμα κατέθεσα αυτό που έχω μπροστά μου.




Οχι βρε Δήμο δεν είναι θέμα "ντροπιάσματος", δεν κατάλαβα αν το λες αλήθεια ή αστειεύεσαι.

Γιατί βάση λογικής είναι αδιανόητο ...

Εντάξει τα Win7 είναι πιο ελαφριά απο τα Vista, αλλά είναι πιο βαριά απο τα XP, που τα έχει και τα "παίζει" οριακά. 
Πως μπορεί να "παίζει" τα 7.

Εγώ έχω το 16GB WinXP ...

----------


## dikos

Για δές, παίζει ή δεν παίζει;

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKgqeKH-9bI"]YouTube- Asus Eee PC 900 win 7[/ame]

----------


## moutoulos

Δήμο τι έχεις? ASUS eee PC900 4GB ή 16GB ?.
Να φανταστώ το 16, γιατί που θα χωρέσουν τα Win7 ?.

----------


## dikos

16G έχω Γρηγόρη, απλά με πείραξε ένα σχόλιο ειρωνικό νομίζω απο τον jim.ni, δεν είχα κανένα λόγο να πω ψέματα ούτε να παραπλανήσω κανένα.

Πάντως όταν έρθει η ώρα να φορμάρεις το δικό σου δοκίμασε τα 7 :Wink:

----------


## xrhstos1978

κατι μου λεει οτι αυτα στο βιντεο ειναι Σβιστα πιραγμενα!!!
τα 7 δεν εχουν την μπαρα που φορτωνει!

----------


## KOKAR

Γρηγορη στο internet "κυκλοφορεί" και η light εκδοσή των Windows7  :Wink:

----------


## dikos

> κατι μου λεει οτι αυτα στο βιντεο ειναι Σβιστα πιραγμενα!!!
> τα 7 δεν εχουν την μπαρα που φορτωνει!



Άντε πάλι... :Blink:

----------


## xrhstos1978

Φίλε στο βίντεο είναι το δικό σου pc? Μην τρελαίνεστε, κι εγώ τα 7 έχω και πάνε σφαίρα, σε (κανονικό λαπτοπ) στο λεω γιατι αυτά στο βίντεο πρέπει να είναι η πρώτη μπετα η πειραγμένα βιστα. Μην εκνεβριζεσαι, ειμαστε εδώ για να βοηθαει ο ενας τον άλλο, και όχι για να τσακονομαστε!
Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους :Biggrin:

----------


## dikos

Εεε..φίλε μου δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω, όπως είπα και παραπάνω το πήρε ένας φίλος μου και έβαλε τα 7, τράβηξα και το βίντεο για να το δείτε...τι άλλο να κάνω δηλαδή;

Υ.Γ Πριν τα 7 είχε βάλει XP LITE και πάλι έπαιζε καλά, εγώ όταν το αγόρασα είχε μέσα XPκαι δεν άνοιγε καν.

----------


## xrhstos1978

Στο λεω γιατι τα 7 δεν εχουν την μπαρα που φορτωνει!

[ame]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejFkH2vD0J0[/ame]

----------


## dikos

Αυτό δεν το ξέρω και δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω, πως αλlιώς μπορούμε να δούμε άν όντος είναι 7;

----------


## xrhstos1978

μιας και λεει win 7 ULTIMATE θα πρεπει να εχει μεσα και WIN XP!!!!
εχει?

----------


## dikos

Πώς θα το δώ αυτό, δεν ξέρω.

----------


## xrhstos1978

Λιπών επιδι  αυτά που έχεις δεν είναι η τελική έκδοση αν θες να κανονίσουμε να σου δώσω τα 7 οεμ να τα βάλεις. Τα έχω και σε usb

----------


## dikos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την προσφορά σου  :Rolleyes: , μήπως όμως δεν είναι καλό να το πειράξω πάλι αφού είναι μια χαρά έτσι;

----------


## xrhstos1978

οκ αν εισαι ευχαριστημενος αστο ετσι.

----------


## Nemmesis

xrhstos1978 εγω ενδιαφερομαι αν γινεται  :Wub:

----------


## KOKAR

> Λιπών επιδι  αυτά που έχεις δεν είναι η τελική έκδοση αν θες να κανονίσουμε να σου δώσω τα 7 οεμ να τα βάλεις. Τα έχω και σε usb



η *ΟΕΜ* έκδοση χρειάζεται και το cd-key και activation......

----------


## xrhstos1978

εχει activation!!!!

----------


## antonis_p

πάντως όλα αυτά τα χρόνια κατάλαβα πως τα πολύ ακριβα pc
τα αγοράζουν δυο μεγάλες κατηγορίες:

1. οι τελείως άσχετοι (να ειναι καλό για να κρατήσει πολύ) και
2. οι gamers (δικαιολογημένα, με κάρτες γραφικών που στοιχίζουν περισσότερο απο το υπόλοιπο pc)

Αντε και κάποιοι συγκεκριμένοι και ιδιαίτεροι επαγγελματίες. Ακριβά είναι και τα industrial pc αν και δεν έχουν τίποτα φοβερα χαρακτηριστικά όπως τα θέλουν οι παραπάνω αγοραστές.

Πηγαίνει ο συνηθισμένος user να πάρει ένα pc για εφαρμογές γραφειου, ms office, internet και του πουλάει ο πωλητής κάτι τέρατα με φοβερές κάρτες γραφικών και οθόνες με απίστευτα χαρακτηριστικά.... Αν δεν πάθεις (πληρώσεις) πώς θα μάθεις;

----------


## Nemmesis

> πάντως όλα αυτά τα χρόνια κατάλαβα πως τα πολύ ακριβα pc
> τα αγοράζουν δυο μεγάλες κατηγορίες:
> 
> 1. οι τελείως άσχετοι (να ειναι καλό για να κρατήσει πολύ) και
> 2. οι gamers (δικαιολογημένα, με κάρτες γραφικών που στοιχίζουν περισσότερο απο το υπόλοιπο pc)
> 
> Αντε και κάποιοι συγκεκριμένοι και ιδιαίτεροι επαγγελματίες. Ακριβά είναι και τα industrial pc αν και δεν έχουν τίποτα φοβερα χαρακτηριστικά όπως τα θέλουν οι παραπάνω αγοραστές.
> 
> Πηγαίνει ο συνηθισμένος user να πάρει ένα pc για εφαρμογές γραφειου, ms office, internet και του πουλάει ο πωλητής κάτι τέρατα με φοβερές κάρτες γραφικών και οθόνες με απίστευτα χαρακτηριστικά.... Αν δεν πάθεις (πληρώσεις) πώς θα μάθεις;



σωστα αλλα που κολαει?

----------


## antonis_p

> σωστα αλλα που κολαει?



πρώτη σελίδα, απαντήσεις:





> εγω ουτε για πασιεντζες δεν θα το επερνα αυτο...







> Για ιντερνετ και κατεβαστηρι ειναι πολυ καλο. Αλλα ως εκει.



κάποιος του δίνει του ανθρώπου ένα καινούριο, αμεταχείρiστο netbook με 150 ευρώ, (χώρια πιθανές ευκολιες) και *σας λέει πως το θέλει μόνο για internet*, και του το βγάζετε άχρηστο! Κατάλαβες τωρα που κολλάει; Μήπως να πάρει κανένα vaio ή κανενα apple για να χαζευει το hlektronika.gr;

----------


## electrosalonica

ειναι απλο μηχανημα που στην δικη μου εργασια ειναι τελειο.με xp και λιγο αναβαθμιση βεβαια :Rolleyes:

----------


## antonis_p

> ειναι απλο μηχανημα που στην δικη μου εργασια ειναι τελειο. με xp και λιγο αναβαθμιση βεβαια



Αυτό λέω, ένα τέτοιο είχε φέρει πριν εναμισι χρόνο ένας φίλος Γερμανός ραδιοερασιτέχνης που ειναι και τεχνικός σε Γερμανική εταιρία κινητής τηλεφωνίας. Ραδιοερασιτεχνικές εφαρμογές, ΙΕ και email. Και χωρουσε σε μια μεγάλη τσέπη! Τότε βεβαια ειχαν τα διπλά λεφτά (αν και υποδεεστερα)

PS. Αν θυμαμαι καλά ειχε linux, αλλά από ότι ακούω τα σημερινά παιζουν μια χαρά και τα 7!

----------


## electrosalonica

ναι και εγω εχω win και linux μεσα

----------


## Nemmesis

> πρώτη σελίδα, απαντήσεις:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> κάποιος του δίνει του ανθρώπου ένα καινούριο, αμεταχείρiστο netbook με 150 ευρώ, (χώρια πιθανές ευκολιες) και *σας λέει πως το θέλει μόνο για internet*, και του το βγάζετε άχρηστο! Κατάλαβες τωρα που κολλάει; Μήπως να πάρει κανένα vaio ή κανενα apple για να χαζευει το hlektronika.gr;



γουστα ειναι αυτα... με τετοια οθονη τι να δεις? θα σε φαει το σκρολαρισμα...
επισης το ιντερνετ εδω και καποια χρονια ειναι αρκετα βαρη με τα φλασακια που εχουν καποιες σελιδες.... επισης δεν ειπα να μην το παρει... επιτηδες εβαλα το "εγω" στην προταση μου... στη χρηση για ιντερνετ δεν θα χρειαστει ποτε να εχεις ανοιχτες 3-4 σελιδες και κανα pdf μαζι? εκει τι θα κανει το pc?
αλλα πλεον τζαμπα το κανουμε θεμα μια και ειναι ηδη μια χαρα ο φιλος μας με το νεο του pc.

----------


## electrosalonica

> γουστα ειναι αυτα... με τετοια οθονη τι να δεις? θα σε φαει το σκρολαρισμα...
> επισης το ιντερνετ εδω και καποια χρονια ειναι αρκετα βαρη με τα φλασακια που εχουν καποιες σελιδες.... επισης δεν ειπα να μην το παρει... επιτηδες εβαλα το "εγω" στην προταση μου... στη χρηση για ιντερνετ δεν θα χρειαστει ποτε να εχεις ανοιχτες 3-4 σελιδες και κανα pdf μαζι? εκει τι θα κανει το pc?
> αλλα πλεον τζαμπα το κανουμε θεμα μια και ειναι ηδη μια χαρα ο φιλος μας με το νεο του pc.



απλα για ενημερωση με αυτο το pc ανοιγω mozilla,TeamViewer 4,και κανα 2 αλλα και κανω επισκευη σε pc πελατων μου χωρις να μου αρνηθει ποτε.

----------


## jim.ni

> 16G έχω Γρηγόρη, απλά με πείραξε ένα σχόλιο ειρωνικό νομίζω απο τον jim.ni, δεν είχα κανένα λόγο να πω ψέματα ούτε να παραπλανήσω κανένα.



καμιά ειρωνεία φίλε μου, απλά δεν παίζει το σενάριο που λες. μπορώ να υποθέσω χιλιάδες πράγματα για το πως έκανε ο φίλος σου το μηχάνημα να είναι ποιο γρήγορο με w7 και δεν έχω λόγο να μην σε πιστέψω *αλλά* σε καμιά
περίπτωση το 7 δεν είναι ποιο γρήγορο από το ΧΡ (εκτός και αν μιλάμε για κανένα τετραπύρινο 64Βιτ που δεν μπορούν να εκμεταλλευτούν πλήρως τα ΧΡ). Και αυτά που λέω δεν τα διάβασα στο νετ αλλα είναι η δουλεία μου και
τα βλέπω καθημερινά.

υγ:αν πάλη επιμένεις να δούμε γιατί πάει τώρα ποιο γρήγορα μπορούμε να γράψουμε καμιά 100 σελίδες με υποθέσεις και πιθανές αιτίες, τι προβλημα μπορεί να είχε, και τι μπορεί να πείραξε ο φιλος σου!
υγ:για κοίτα στον πίνακα ελέγχουν να μας πεις ποια win είναι τελικά

----------

